# Crufts 2012



## MrRustyRead

i cant tell you how excited i am for crufts! ive never been before and i cant wait!


----------



## Dazadal

We are taking Rupert and Lola our Dalmatians to discover dogs on Friday 9th March from 2pm.If your there on Gundog day come along and say hello


----------



## MrRustyRead

Dazadal said:


> We are taking Rupert and Lola our Dalmatians to discover dogs on Friday 9th March from 2pm.If your there on Gundog day come along and say hello


darn it! im there on the thursday! wish i could of met you!


----------



## luvmydogs

jimbo_28_02 said:


> darn it! im there on the thursday! wish i could of met you!


I'll be there on the Thurs  just look out for a woman with a big red t-shirt with an English Shepherd on the front and back


----------



## MrRustyRead

i shall! im gunna try and pretty much spend all day in discover dogs to find my perfect breed ha


----------



## luvmydogs

jimbo_28_02 said:


> i shall! im gunna try and pretty much spend all day in discover dogs to find my perfect breed ha


Shame English Shepherds aren't at discover dogs, no-one seems to know what they are. But there will be one competing in flyball!


----------



## dexter

luvmydogs said:


> Shame English Shepherds aren't at discover dogs, no-one seems to know what they are. But there will be one competing in flyball!


love to see some pics of him/her in action x


----------



## luvmydogs

dexter said:


> love to see some pics of him/her in action x


Don't worry I'll post some.


----------



## Longton Flyball

Hoping to go on the Saturday. Is that when they will be in the flyball?


----------



## luvmydogs

Here's his daughter competing. She is SO like her dad. Lightning Flash Wood Green Jan 2012 - YouTube (running 4th in the team closest to the camera, I think they run 3 times)


----------



## luvmydogs

Longton Flyball said:


> Hoping to go on the Saturday. Is that when they will be in the flyball?


Not sure if they are competing on the Sat, I know Adam is on the Thurs and Fri.


----------



## Longton Flyball

luvmydogs said:


> Not sure if they are competing on the Sat, I know Adam is on the Thurs and Fri.


Good Luck definitely want to see pictures.

One day our team will be there...might need more dogs don't think Clover and Duke could do it alone but hey they could give it a go


----------



## ChaKira

I'll be there FRIDAY


----------



## Debxan

Anyone going on Sunday?


----------



## MrRustyRead

Debxan said:


> Anyone going on Sunday?


I wish I was! I wanna see the beagles!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

I'm there on gundog day, without any dogs I might add, maybe next year; I'll be accompanied by Terencesmum and Heather, the breeder of my flat coat girl


----------



## terencesmum

I've already started applying for several credit cards to cover the anticipated massive shopping spree.


----------



## AngelEyes92

When is Crufts??


----------



## terencesmum

8-11th of March


----------



## simplysardonic

I'll be there on Thursday with Jimbo & some other college friends
Looking forward to seeing some beautiful Shibas:001_tt1: & going round DD to find out more about Finnish Lapphunds


----------



## hawksport

I'm there Thursday and Saturday on the DD stand and Friday and Sunday having a wander around


----------



## MrRustyRead

Me and simplysardonic will defo come see you hawksport!


----------



## hawksport

I'll put the kettle on


----------



## Colette

I should be going this year for a wander around, probably on saturday again. Will pop over to say hi again Hawksport and admire Arnie.


----------



## hawksport

Colette said:


> I should be going this year for a wander around, probably on saturday again. Will pop over to say hi again Hawksport and admire Arnie.


I had better get some biscuits


----------



## Dober

Im in on Saturday watching the working breeds  Can't wait...

OH isnt comming with me, so the flood gates on the amex are OPEN!


----------



## swarthy

ChaKira said:


> I'll be there FRIDAY


We will be there on Friday with the Dilly boy


----------



## terencesmum

swarthy said:


> We will be there on Friday with the Dilly boy


We will probably come and say hello.


----------



## H0lly

We are there on the saturday  Cant wait !!! going to spend longer looking around DD


----------



## Blondie

hawksport said:


> I had better get some biscuits


I wanna pop over to see you too - better make that a box of biscuits, lol!


----------



## simplysardonic

Ceearott said:


> I wanna pop over to see you too - better make that a box of biscuits, lol!


Are you there Thursday? I'd love to meet you


----------



## Blondie

....... and if you are going to pop the kettle on - make sure you have decent coffee, lol lol, cant be doing with cheapo coffee!! 

We will be there on Saturday :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic

Ceearott said:


> ....... and if you are going to pop the kettle on - make sure you have decent coffee, lol lol, cant be doing with cheapo coffee!!
> 
> We will be there on Saturday :thumbup:


Bummer 
Maybe next year


----------



## Blondie

simplysardonic said:


> Are you there Thursday? I'd love to meet you


No, Saturday hun, we just tend to do the one day for the rotts.

Our rott entry is seriously down - its down so much the rottie dogs have a late start of 10am :yikes: People are saying no-one can remember this ever happeneing before! Sign of thimes I guess - folks are deffo still hard up! 

I thinks we have 101 dogs and 116 bitches - very low!!


----------



## simplysardonic

Ceearott said:


> No, Saturday hun, we just tend to do the one day for the rotts.
> 
> Our rott entry is seriously down - its down so much the rottie dogs have a late start of 10am :yikes: People are saying no-one can remember this ever happeneing before! Sign of thimes I guess - folks are deffo still hard up!
> 
> I thinks we have 101 dogs and 116 bitches - very low!!


Such a shame:frown:


----------



## hawksport

Ceearott said:


> ....... and if you are going to pop the kettle on - make sure you have decent coffee, lol lol, cant be doing with cheapo coffee!!
> 
> We will be there on Saturday :thumbup:


Only nescafe here, cheap coffee gives me a headache


----------



## Blondie

hawksport said:


> Only nescafe here, cheap coffee gives me a headache


Thats all right then, lol lol!! I will pop over when we come up for Amy to do her YKC bit, I think she in the ring at 11.40am, so providing it doesnt clash with Kassy's class (the bitch I handle) I will pop over


----------



## simplysardonic

hawksport said:


> Only nescafe here, cheap coffee gives me a headache


Can I put in an order for Early Grey?
& some Tesco Finest all butter shortbread?


----------



## decoratedlady08

Ceearott said:


> No, Saturday hun, we just tend to do the one day for the rotts.
> 
> Our rott entry is seriously down - its down so much the rottie dogs have a late start of 10am :yikes: People are saying no-one can remember this ever happeneing before! Sign of thimes I guess - folks are deffo still hard up!
> 
> I thinks we have 101 dogs and 116 bitches - very low!!


Tell us about.. Storm qualified, but Rob can't afford too take time away from the shop at the moment so apart from this Saturday, its Sunday only shows for me for a while :sad::


----------



## hawksport

simplysardonic said:


> Can I put in an order for Early Grey?
> & some Tesco Finest all butter shortbread?


As you're such a nice young lady I'll see what I can do


----------



## Blondie

simplysardonic said:


> Can I put in an order for Early Grey?
> & some Tesco Finest all butter shortbread?


Ah, well now, if you get all that I wanna Latte on Saturday then!!! And some McVities plain choc digestive!!


----------



## Blondie

decoratedlady08 said:


> Tell us about.. Storm qualified, but Rob can't afford too take time away from the shop at the moment so apart from this Saturday, its Sunday only shows for me for a while :sad::


Aww, hun!!! You should have said you nincompoop!!!!!!!!!!! My mate runs a bus from up our way and you could have gone with them!!! Its cheap and they play lots of stupid games on the bus on the way down, lol lol!!


----------



## Tollisty

On saturday me and Tilly are running order 12 for the special pre-beginner obedience finals. It's in the good citizen ring. 
We have to be there for 7.30!!!

and of course all three will be there friday i the breed ring


----------



## Colette

Ceearott - can I add you to my list of people to try to meet on the sat?

Will try to get up there early enough to watch some of the rotts in the ring too.

(Maybe if I just hang around Hawksports place I'll get to meet everyone - if they're holding a biscuit they must be a PFer!)


----------



## Blondie

Colette said:


> Ceearott - can I add you to my list of people to try to meet on the sat?
> 
> Will try to get up there early enough to watch some of the rotts in the ring too.
> 
> (Maybe if I just hang around Hawksports place I'll get to meet everyone - if they're holding a biscuit they must be a PFer!)


Course you can! I will probs mostly be in Hall 5, where the rotts are, if you get down there. Will you be getting a catalogue? If so, just look up my bitches name in the rottie bit and find me by her bench number. Rojaneva Dark N Dainty At Ceearott 

P.S. If you spot me at DD with Hawksport - I will be the one holding the PACKET of biccies, not just one!!!


----------



## Colette

Nice one, ta muchly! :thumbup:

Can I buy a catalogue (dogologue??) on the door or do I order it when I order tickets?


----------



## Blondie

Colette said:


> Nice one, ta muchly! :thumbup:
> 
> Can I buy a catalogue (dogologue??) on the door or do I order it when I order tickets?


You can buy them on the day, only the exhibitors get to pay and order in advance. You dont have to have one, it lists all the exhibitors by name and dogs names, then lists all the breed classes and what dog is in what class. All sorted by breed. It might not really be of any interest to you, lol. Most exhibitors will have one and you get a little space where the classes are listed to write in the 5 winners of each class. I fill mine in then spend ages looking at who won what afterwardsat home, lol!

Might be easier to swap mob numbers if you up for that? Its ok if not, no offence would be taken!


----------



## AlexJC

Literally cannot wait for this.

Going to be great.


----------



## Shrap

I need to meet you Ceearott. Will be coming over to see HS an Arnie again this year. 

Swarthy will you be about? I'll be there Friday and Saturday so really excited to see the gundogs!
I need to take lots of pics of the Spinoni for Ballybee too


----------



## Set_Nights

Shrap said:


> I need to meet you Ceearott. Will be coming over to see HS an Arnie again this year.
> 
> Swarthy will you be about? I'll be there Friday and Saturday so really excited to see the gundogs!
> I need to take lots of pics of the Spinoni for Ballybee too


Oooh, who are you going with/ where are you staying? If that is not too forward to ask . I reallly want to go but Geoff isn't keen and I'd feel a bit of a plonker wondering around all day on my own.


----------



## Colette

Might not bother with the catalogue then; just thought it might be handy - last year we got totally lost, mainly just wandering around with no idea when and where everything was happening. The only bit of showing we actually saw was some of the DDBs.

Will make an effort to be round hall 5 in the morning to see some of the dogs in the ring.

Swapping mobs is fine by me; will pm you


----------



## Shrap

Set_Nights said:


> Oooh, who are you going with/ where are you staying? If that is not too forward to ask . I reallly want to go but Geoff isn't keen and I'd feel a bit of a plonker wondering around all day on my own.


I'm staying in the Arden but it's probably fully booked now as that's where a lot of the exhibitors stay (it allows dogs). I think I'm going with my friend Gillian but it's not 100% yet if she's coming. You're welcome to wander around with us though


----------



## Blondie

Shrap said:


> I need to meet you Ceearott. Will be coming over to see HS an Arnie again this year.
> 
> Swarthy will you be about? I'll be there Friday and Saturday so really excited to see the gundogs!
> I need to take lots of pics of the Spinoni for Ballybee too


Would love to meet ya! 

Do you wanna swap mob numbers?? MIght be a whole load easier than just trying to find everyone willynilly, lol!


----------



## Blondie

Colette said:


> Might not bother with the catalogue then; just thought it might be handy - last year we got totally lost, mainly just wandering around with no idea when and where everything was happening. The only bit of showing we actually saw was some of the DDBs.
> 
> Will make an effort to be round hall 5 in the morning to see some of the dogs in the ring.
> 
> Swapping mobs is fine by me; will pm you


Jolly good!


----------



## Shrap

Ceearott said:


> Would love to meet ya!
> 
> Do you wanna swap mob numbers?? MIght be a whole load easier than just trying to find everyone willynilly, lol!


I'll PM you now


----------



## hawksport

The Manchester Terrier I was meant to be showing has just had to have an op after a CT scan showed a 25mm long twig deep inside his nose. They are still not sure they have got it all out but couldn't go any deeper without causing too much trauma


----------



## Shrap

Poor baby! I hope he's alright


----------



## hawksport

Shrap said:


> Poor baby! I hope he's alright


He has slept well and is breathing better now. I have another Dobe bitch from class at the vets having something she has swallowed removed. This is the second time she has done it and things don't look good for her


----------



## Set_Nights

Shrap said:


> I'm staying in the Arden but it's probably fully booked now as that's where a lot of the exhibitors stay (it allows dogs). I think I'm going with my friend Gillian but it's not 100% yet if she's coming. You're welcome to wander around with us though


Oooh, that would be really good . I'm thinking of just coming for the Saturday but not sure when I should be aiming to arrive and leave.

Can anyone recommend when I arrive and leave to catch most of the action?!!


----------



## Set_Nights

hawksport said:


> The Manchester Terrier I was meant to be showing has just had to have an op after a CT scan showed a 25mm long twig deep inside his nose. They are still not sure they have got it all out but couldn't go any deeper without causing too much trauma





hawksport said:


> He has slept well and is breathing better now. I have another Dobe bitch from class at the vets having something she has swallowed removed. This is the second time she has done it and things don't look good for her


Oh no , I wish them both the best. Must be very worrying for owners.


----------



## Spellweaver

hawksport said:


> I had better get some biscuits





Ceearott said:


> I wanna pop over to see you too - better make that a box of biscuits, lol!


One box is probably not going to be enough - if I get time on the Saturday between showing the border collies n the YKC stuff I'm coming too! 

And anyone who is around the border collie rings (Saturday hall 1, rings 1 & 2) is more than welcome to come and say hello to me n mine!


----------



## Set_Nights

I've just bought my ticket for Saturday ! So excited!!!


----------



## LexiLou2

I'm going on Friday, so excited!!!!!!


----------



## Shrap

Does anyone know when and where the GSD judging is!?


----------



## Spellweaver

Shrap said:


> Does anyone know when and where the GSD judging is!?


Hall 2 Ring 9 - think they're probably first in the ring


----------



## Spellweaver

Ceearott said:


> Our rott entry is seriously down - its down so much the rottie dogs have a late start of 10am :yikes: People are saying no-one can remember this ever happeneing before! Sign of thimes I guess - folks are deffo still hard up!


It's slightly down in border collies too - we usually have upwards of 500, but this year we've only got 485 - and that's the third largest entry in the whole show, beaten only by Golden Retrievers (620) and labs (574). Still means that even with two rings we'll be having an early start though!


----------



## Shrap

Spellweaver said:


> Hall 2 Ring 9 - think they're probably first in the ring


Thank you! Do you know what time that would be? 

I will hopefully come round and see if I can see you at some point x

I don't know what the entry is normally like for Crufts for GSDs but there are barely any this year. But that could be down to the fact the judge is crap x


----------



## Spellweaver

Shrap said:


> Thank you! Do you know what time that would be?
> 
> I will hopefully come round and see if I can see you at some point x
> 
> I don't know what the entry is normally like for Crufts for GSDs but there are barely any this year. But that could be down to the fact the judge is crap x


They're not down for an early or late start so if they're first in the ring, they'll start judging at 9.

Hope we do manage to meet up at some point!


----------



## hawksport

Got a call tonight to say the Dobe never made it. Her internal stitches burst and she had to be PTS. Only 2 yrs old


----------



## Shrap

hawksport said:


> Got a call tonight to say the Dobe never made it. Her internal stitches burst and she had to be PTS. Only 2 yrs old


Oh no  That's horrible


----------



## Tigerneko

I'll be there Friday & Saturday! Will definitely have to find some of you  can't flippin wait :thumbup: going with my friend and her Irish Setters on the Friday - she has a pup who's doing his first Crufts this year, can't wait to see him in the ring  and Saturday i'm going with the OH - he's not very keen on dogs and was scared of them when he was younger so it's a massive thing for him to be lovely enough to take me there, he is fab 



hawksport said:


> The Manchester Terrier I was meant to be showing has just had to have an op after a CT scan showed a 25mm long twig deep inside his nose. They are still not sure they have got it all out but couldn't go any deeper without causing too much trauma





hawksport said:


> Got a call tonight to say the Dobe never made it. Her internal stitches burst and she had to be PTS. Only 2 yrs old


what a shame on both counts - hope the Manchester keeps improving  but how sad about the dobe


----------



## Dober

hawksport said:


> Got a call tonight to say the Dobe never made it. Her internal stitches burst and she had to be PTS. Only 2 yrs old


How sad, very sorry to hear that


----------

